# Never meet your hero



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Last month I went to a large car event with quite a large selection of vehicles. And lo and behold there was a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. Now, this car was a dream car I wanted to acquire for some time but when I saw an R34 for my first time back in November I was severely disappointed, maybe because of the ridiculous modifications it had exterior wise. This one was more subtle and had basic touch which let you see the whole thing. 

Never meet your hero. Man oh man is that saying true. I don't know why, but when I saw it I wasn't really moved by it. I saw an R32 for my first time 2 years ago and I was freaking out. Same goes with the R33. But when I saw an R34 I never really understood what the hype is about surrounding it. It's got the same AWD system as previous generations, same body as well, heavier, and it's got that nintendo gadget screen. I don't know, but I guess the reason why I liked the R34 so much was because it was perceived as bad ass but seeing them in person is an eye opener for me. Kind of like the Countach for some people who got to sit in it and drive it found it disappointing. Most folks in the US only want an R34 GTR because of F&F which is kind of sad and shows the lack of imagination and becomes a lemming.

For the price it's reaching I don't think it's worth it. I'd rather buy an Italian super car instead of the R34 GTR. Or maybe even the ER34/GTT/25GT which looks exactly the same as the GTR but with no AWD, no wide fenders, no GTR aesthetic pieces, more raw, no RB26, and no gadgets with slightly different seats. I do like the look of the R34 regardless, but for the price the GTR trim is heading I don't think it's worth it. Maybe I'm getting older, but I'm probably a lot younger than you guys :chuckle:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

It sounds to me like your goal post has moved? Maybe a drive in one would change your opinion? It is a shame that these cars are going further and further out of reach of the young fan, which I was when going through my late teens early 20***8217;s. Luckily I was fortunate enough to find one when they were at ***8220;crazy low***8221; prices, would I buy one today at their current price? If I could afford it yes, it was one of my dream cars and still is a dream. It***8217;s a weird experience to say the least, I***8217;ve never had a car before with so much attention from the public especially from the younger generations. It***8217;s funny when I drive home early and the school kids get off their bus and start screaming pointing at the car, they***8217;ve abviously seen them in video games and movies like yourself . It***8217;s probably how I would***8217;ve reacted when I was young too haha and yes I***8217;m a fanboy, and no I don***8217;t like having school kids follow the car around Lol. But after nearly ten years of ownership now I can honestly say that I love it more than ever, Don***8217;t let go of your dreams and stay studying! Sorry to sound like an old man...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I***8217;ve never personally been a fan of the 34. The backend doesn***8217;t work for me, it***8217;s too boxy and the front end only looks decent on the Nur***8217;s etc. IMHO. 

My ***8216;hero***8217; is the Countach, which in the flesh is always a treat... but I***8217;d never want to drive one.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

G-Zilla said:


> Last month I went to a large car event with quite a large selection of vehicles. And lo and behold there was a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. Now, this car was a dream car I wanted to acquire for some time but when I saw an R34 for my first time back in November I was severely disappointed, maybe because of the ridiculous modifications it had exterior wise. This one was more subtle and had basic touch which let you see the whole thing.
> 
> Never meet your hero. Man oh man is that saying true. I don't know why, but when I saw it I wasn't really moved by it. I saw an R32 for my first time 2 years ago and I was freaking out. Same goes with the R33. But when I saw an R34 I never really understood what the hype is about surrounding it. It's got the same AWD system as previous generations, same body as well, heavier, and it's got that nintendo gadget screen. I don't know, but I guess the reason why I liked the R34 so much was because it was perceived as bad ass but seeing them in person is an eye opener for me. Kind of like the Countach for some people who got to sit in it and drive it found it disappointing. Most folks in the US only want an R34 GTR because of F&F which is kind of sad and shows the lack of imagination and becomes a lemming.
> 
> For the price it's reaching I don't think it's worth it. I'd rather buy an Italian super car instead of the R34 GTR. Or maybe even the ER34/GTT/25GT which looks exactly the same as the GTR but with no AWD, no wide fenders, no GTR aesthetic pieces, more raw, no RB26, and no gadgets with slightly different seats. I do like the look of the R34 regardless, but for the price the GTR trim is heading I don't think it's worth it. Maybe I'm getting older, but I'm probably a lot younger than you guys :chuckle:


:bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

G-Zilla said:


> Last month I went to a large car event with quite a large selection of vehicles. And lo and behold there was a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. Now, this car was a dream car I wanted to acquire for some time but when I saw an R34 for my first time back in November I was severely disappointed, maybe because of the ridiculous modifications it had exterior wise. This one was more subtle and had basic touch which let you see the whole thing.
> 
> Never meet your hero. Man oh man is that saying true. I don't know why, but when I saw it I wasn't really moved by it. I saw an R32 for my first time 2 years ago and I was freaking out. Same goes with the R33. But when I saw an R34 I never really understood what the hype is about surrounding it. It's got the same AWD system as previous generations, same body as well, heavier, and it's got that nintendo gadget screen. I don't know, but I guess the reason why I liked the R34 so much was because it was perceived as bad ass but seeing them in person is an eye opener for me. Kind of like the Countach for some people who got to sit in it and drive it found it disappointing. Most folks in the US only want an R34 GTR because of F&F which is kind of sad and shows the lack of imagination and becomes a lemming.
> 
> For the price it's reaching I don't think it's worth it. I'd rather buy an Italian super car instead of the R34 GTR. Or maybe even the ER34/GTT/25GT which looks exactly the same as the GTR but with no AWD, no wide fenders, no GTR aesthetic pieces, more raw, no RB26, and no gadgets with slightly different seats. I do like the look of the R34 regardless, but for the price the GTR trim is heading I don't think it's worth it. Maybe I'm getting older, but I'm probably a lot younger than you guys :chuckle:


Wel said! The R34 is ridiculously priced for what it is. Much better and modern cars out there for $100-150k range. Still a Nissan with all the issues that is inherent with the S and R chassis cars of that era.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> It sounds to me like your goal post has moved? Maybe a drive in one would change your opinion? It is a shame that these cars are going further and further out of reach of the young fan, which I was when going through my late teens early 20’s. Luckily I was fortunate enough to find one when they were at “crazy low” prices, would I buy one today at their current price? If I could afford it yes, it was one of my dream cars and still is a dream. It’s a weird experience to say the least, I’ve never had a car before with so much attention from the public especially from the younger generations. It’s funny when I drive home early and the school kids get off their bus and start screaming pointing at the car, they’ve abviously seen them in video games and movies like yourself . It’s probably how I would’ve reacted when I was young too haha and yes I’m a fanboy, and no I don’t like having school kids follow the car around Lol. But after nearly ten years of ownership now I can honestly say that I love it more than ever, Don’t let go of your dreams and stay studying! Sorry to sound like an old man...


If the R34 was purchased sub 30k then by all means it is not bad. But paying OTT money for a Skyline is something I could never justify... better things do do with your money. I have been around these cars for 15 years now. I think what kills the whole Skyline passion for me is the whole fanboy hype train of recent years makes me want to sell mine and move away from the scene. 

The lack of crash safety is a big concern for me, as you get older you are less wreckless and value your life more.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> If the R34 was purchased sub 30k then by all means it is not bad. But paying OTT money for a Skyline is something I could never justify... better things do do with your money. I have been around these cars for 15 years now. I think what kills the whole Skyline passion for me is the whole fanboy hype train of recent years makes me want to sell mine and move away from the scene.
> 
> The lack of crash safety is a big concern for me, as you get older you are less wreckless and value your life more.


Im with you.

America/Hollywood have ****ed the jdm import market imo, both for cars and used parts. The economy has seen to the rest...exchange rates and such. Buying bits from Japan is no longer viable unless you are very lucky and spot a deal, if not it would appear the Japanese are well aware of this and are ripping off international buyers to follow suit. 

R34 gtr 3 years ago circa 24-28k.......

Good luck trying to get a good one for much less than 50k now. £50-100k+

R33s are catching up with 34 prices a few years ago for good ones anywhere between 22-28.

25 year rule bumps them up to eligable for export soon so...I am watching this space.
______________________________________

Im not bitter...........................


much.

Well...no, I am a tad. The cost of ownership is geting out of hand somewhat this year. 

Burnt through ££££s already which has me questioning myself.......................why? What the **** am I doing? 

Considering selling up and saving for a 360 as after market bits arent as bad as youd expect. I predict the value of them climbing too but hopefully not before I am in a position to buy one. If they rocket just after then totemo yoi desu.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No need to be bitter. You have an R33 no? Great cars who cares if it has the appeal of Paul Walker or Grand Tourismo Lol. It was faster around the ring and is a better overall handling car. If you have a good one keep it and be proud of it.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Some precious words of advice from their from the NO.1 R34 Basher.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

American market and investors have fcuked the scene up for true enthusiasts

P.S. R34 is the best lol


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> It sounds to me like your goal post has moved? Maybe a drive in one would change your opinion? It is a shame that these cars are going further and further out of reach of the young fan, which I was when going through my late teens early 20***8217;s. Luckily I was fortunate enough to find one when they were at ***8220;crazy low***8221; prices, would I buy one today at their current price? If I could afford it yes, it was one of my dream cars and still is a dream. It***8217;s a weird experience to say the least, I***8217;ve never had a car before with so much attention from the public especially from the younger generations. It***8217;s funny when I drive home early and the school kids get off their bus and start screaming pointing at the car, they***8217;ve abviously seen them in video games and movies like yourself . It***8217;s probably how I would***8217;ve reacted when I was young too haha and yes I***8217;m a fanboy, and no I don***8217;t like having school kids follow the car around Lol. But after nearly ten years of ownership now I can honestly say that I love it more than ever, Don***8217;t let go of your dreams and stay studying! Sorry to sound like an old man...


Maybe like you said my goal has changed. I was also told by Sean Morris that the 34 is more technological than the 32, which is another thing I dislike. I like rawness, but I'm afraid Gordon Ramsay doesn't like raw :chuckle: I like the exterior of R34 Z-tunes, don't get me wrong. The 32, 33, and 34 all look incredibly sexy! I would buy the R34 GTR if it was cheaper like when you bought it ages ago. But with the prices rising it's getting ridiculous. The most I'd pay would be $50,000 USD for the R34 GTR. Would have loved to be born in the 70s or 80s. My generation is full of idiots who seek validation from others on social media and life.

I would love to get a ride in one but I'd need to go to either Japan or the UK. Also, most owners probably wouldn't give a ride to me because first I'd be a foreigner and second most folks who have R34 GTRs are taking good care of them and keeping them locked in garages not giving them a good drive especially here in the US. But like you've said I've got to keep studying! College is some serious business. In America we call universities colleges. For some reason y'all call high schools colleges. Weird stuff :runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

G-Zilla said:


> Maybe like you said my goal has changed. I was also told by Sean Morris that the 34 is more technological than the 32, which is another thing I dislike. I like rawness, but I'm afraid Gordon Ramsay doesn't like raw :chuckle: I like the exterior of R34 Z-tunes, don't get me wrong. The 32, 33, and 34 all look incredibly sexy! I would buy the R34 GTR if it was cheaper like when you bought it ages ago. But with the prices rising it's getting ridiculous. The most I'd pay would be $50,000 USD for the R34 GTR. Would have loved to be born in the 70s or 80s. My generation is full of idiots who seek validation from others on social media and life.
> 
> I would love to get a ride in one but I'd need to go to either Japan or the UK. Also, most owners probably wouldn't give a ride to me because first I'd be a foreigner and second most folks who have R34 GTRs are taking good care of them and keeping them locked in garages not giving them a good drive especially here in the US. But like you've said I've got to keep studying! College is some serious business. In America we call universities colleges. For some reason y'all call high schools colleges. Weird stuff :runaway:


If you ever come to the UK look me up. I’d be happy to take you for a drive in my R32. I think I’ve nailed my car to how I want it. Only thing left is to do extensive chassis stiffening. Don’t under estimate the R32 as some kind of inferior car or even the R33. Money saved you could make either of them into a very well handling and balanced car.

We have, nursery 3-4 yrs, primary school 5-11 yrs, secondary school 11-16 yrs, college 16-18 yrs and University 18+


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Some precious words of advice from their from the NO.1 R34 Basher.


From the dude who hasn’t said anything credible or worthwhile since 2008 apart from talking crap. :GrowUp:


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Whenever I log into this fourm (Once every few months) there always seems to be a R34 bashing thread going on lol.

Prices are high because the car is an icon of a generation, simple as that. You stick a R34 GTR next to a Italian supercar and I'll assure you the GTR will get more attention.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Fowla said:


> Prices are high because the car is an icon of a generation, simple as that. .


Exactly, the original Playstation + Fast and Furious generation..

...Just like the R35, is the icon of the latest generation



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

. opcorn:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Fowla said:


> Whenever I log into this fourm (Once every few months) there always seems to be a R34 bashing thread going on lol.
> 
> Prices are high because the car is an icon of a generation, simple as that. You stick a R34 GTR next to a Italian supercar and I'll assure you the GTR will get more attention.


My logic and reasoning behind going Italian.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I’ve never personally been a fan of the 34. The backend doesn’t work for me, it’s too boxy and the front end only looks decent on the Nur’s etc. IMHO.
> 
> My ‘hero’ is the Countach, which in the flesh is always a treat... but I’d never want to drive one.


As 'terrible' as they're supposed to be wouldn't you want to experience that rare opportunity? I certainly would, I'd dig out one of my brothers old tracksuits and his Paul 'n' Oates cassettes and it'd be like going in a time machine  a bit of a cheesy one at that.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> As 'terrible' as they're supposed to be wouldn't you want to experience that rare opportunity? I certainly would, I'd dig out one of my brothers old tracksuits and his Paul 'n' Oates cassettes and it'd be like going in a time machine  a bit of a cheesy one at that.


I've always said, If I ever win the lottery, I'd but a Countach, get them to fit a modern engine and suspension and completely revamp the interior.

Eagle E-type styleee.

I've never seen it done?

Mike


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I've always said, If I ever win the lottery, I'd but a Countach, get them to fit a modern engine and suspension and completely revamp the interior.
> 
> Eagle E-type styleee.
> 
> ...


You would’ve thought some rich Sheikh had done it by now. But I guess as they’re pretty much ALL garage queens I doubt anyone would want to ruin their purity. 
I did find this though, some numpty has put an LS engine in a Lamborghini Jalpa 

https://www.lsxmag.com/news/swap-insanity-ls1-lamborghini-hits-the-track/


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> If the R34 was purchased sub 30k then by all means it is not bad. But paying OTT money for a Skyline is something I could never justify... better things do do with your money. I have been around these cars for 15 years now. I think what kills the whole Skyline passion for me is the whole fanboy hype train of recent years makes me want to sell mine and move away from the scene.
> 
> The lack of crash safety is a big concern for me, as you get older you are less wreckless and value your life more.


I hear what you’re saying FRRACER... 

And thanks for those harrowing photos, I think we all take our lives for granted and don’t think about what could happen on a ‘spirited drive’.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Because its current over inflated value would plummet....*



Mookistar said:


> *I've always said, If I ever win the lottery, I'd but a Countach, get them to fit a modern engine and suspension and completely revamp the interior.
> 
> Eagle E-type styleee.
> 
> ...


I think Evo magazines Owner Harry Metcalfe is about as close as that gets Mike after fitting electronic power steering to His Lamborghini Countach QV! :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I should start a gofundme Page


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *I should start a gofundme Page*


PMSL!!!!:chuckle:

Don't forget to start it Mook by saying your a humble and unfortunate Skyline GT-R Owner who is looking forward to a lifetime of financial pain and mechanical misery as you stray down the path of the classic Lamborghini experience....


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> From the dude who hasn’t said anything credible or worthwhile since 2008 apart from talking crap. :GrowUp:


I'll 2nd that. :smokin:

I believe some would say the same about you since the rise... yes R34's have sky rocketed so just....










:wavey:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

We have an artist ladies and gentleman :chuckle:


I had 25k to spend now Im not even sure Id buy an R33 GTR...its all getting a bit silly.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> I'll 2nd that. :smokin:
> 
> I believe some would say the same about you since the rise... yes R34's have sky rocketed so just....
> 
> ...


uke:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

opcorn:

Better than Love Island


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Jags said:


> American market and investors have fcuked the scene up for true enthusiasts
> 
> P.S. R34 is the best lol


I live in the US but I'm not even an American since I moved from Europe to the US. But I can confirm that is the case. Especially California which is full of those folks who want an R34 because of local "legend" Paul Walker.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

There's a docu-film being made about him... should help rocket the price of the R34 a little more :chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

G-Zilla said:


> I live in the US but I'm not even an American since I moved from Europe to the US. But I can confirm that is the case. Especially California which is full of those folks who want an R34 because of local "legend" Paul Walker.


Don't get me wrong I don't mean Americans as a people (apologies if it came across like that) but the market itself. It has a ferocious appetite for Skylines/Supras/Evos etc 

It's like the flood gates have been opened after so many years so naturally the demand is going to increase

Investors don't help the situation either


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Very well put Jags. :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

R34 ain***8217;t so attractive, if that***8217;s what matters. But if it***8217;s the appearance which doesn***8217;t impress, you***8217;re missing the point.

It***8217;s like that girl in school who really had the hots for you. She wasn***8217;t the prettiest of examples, but **** me did she go like a bunny! Very interesting.

We do seem to have a generational thing going on here. 
My generation, and yes dinosaurs were really that big, are not so self centred and narcissistic as the social media generation. I feel quite sorry for the 20 and 30 somethings of today. Your life and your future are pretty grim. It really doesn***8217;t matter what people think, or what you look like. Nobody gives a ****. Grow up.

But I could be right 

The R34 GT-R is still THE iconic Japanese turbo. And it has a racing heritage. 
Countach? I***8217;m not the pink panther :chuckle:


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Jags said:


> Don't get me wrong I don't mean Americans as a people (apologies if it came across like that) but the market itself. It has a ferocious appetite for Skylines/Supras/Evos etc
> 
> It's like the flood gates have been opened after so many years so naturally the demand is going to increase
> 
> Investors don't help the situation either


You're fine man! Don't worry it didn't come across a bad way. We don't have to be politically correct :chuckle: I do agree that folks hype things up here in the United States, especially in large populated states like California whose hero Paul Walker was raised in. The people here know about the Skyline but don't know what engine, drivetrain, transmission, year, or history of it is. They just want it because it's "illegal bro" and "it's fast as f**k fam." Keep in mind, this is coming from people in my generation who have no clue how to work on cars but know how to make their hair look good for a selfie to post on social media. God damn, I wish I was born earlier.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> R34 ain’t so attractive, if that’s what matters. But if it’s the appearance which doesn’t impress, you’re missing the point.
> 
> It’s like that girl in school who really had the hots for you. She wasn’t the prettiest of examples, but **** me did she go like a bunny! Very interesting.
> 
> ...


It’s not that bad for all of us younguns really, well at least not for those that don’t care about Instagram...or want an R34 to impress people/girls :chuckle:
But then again, I’m not that young :bawling::bawling: :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The R34 GT-R is still THE iconic Japanese turbo. And it has a racing heritage.


Bless.

You***8217;re confused with the R32 GT-R aren***8217;t you? You know, the ONLY GT-R to be actually named GODZILLA.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> .
> You're confused with the R32 GT-R aren't you? You know, the ONLY GT-R to be actually named GODZILLA.


Actually named yes, R32 is the Original gangster there is NO doubt! props! and the reviewers/Top gear/car shows have then applied the name Godzilla to the other GT-R worthy of the name, the R35 of course :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was never confused. That’s a vicious rumour :chuckle:

But yeah, that’s right.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is'nt Godzilla a giant lumbering beast?

Sounds more like a 33 to me.


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

I***8217;m from the US, and I remember learning of The Nissan Skyline from an old magazine article about the R34. Not from video games or movies. The article was well written and made the car seem like a monster. At the time I read the review I was still in my mid teens so there was no way I***8217;d be able to own one or even know they weren***8217;t legal in US. As I got older I learned of the R33***8217;s and R32***8217;s from YouTube. Ever since I saw the R32 I liked it above all the others. Something about the simpler looks, size/weight. I knew if I***8217;d ever look at buying a Skyline that***8217;d be the one for me. But as I watch more and more videos, because that***8217;s the only access I have to seeing these cars. The R34 was really growing on me. But like all of you have said. My time and age didn***8217;t match up with the market. Luckily for me I can afford the R32 I***8217;ve wanted for a while though.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Chronos said:


> *Actually named yes, R32 is the Original gangster there is NO doubt! props! and the reviewers/Top gear/car shows have then applied the name Godzilla to the other GT-R worthy of the name, the R35 of course :thumbsup:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1crFQtg5ns

_Worthy....Ha!_ :chairshot


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1crFQtg5ns
> 
> _Worthy....Ha!_ :chairshot


Funny thing actually, the guy in 3:51 actually owns a 1992 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR. He let me sit in his Skyline and boy was it nice! Really nice guy and makes some good quality films!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1crFQtg5ns
> 
> _Worthy....Ha!_ :chairshot


haha 600/700+bhp R32 now that's just cheating!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJUSUQm48cE

Go GO Godzilla! Good to see the original gangster kicking ass, and it whipping that noble too! :chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Chronos said:


> *Go GO Godzilla! Good to see the original gangster kicking ass, *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8d7fx6py1w

Just for you then Chronos!:smokin:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1crFQtg5ns
> 
> _Worthy....Ha!_ :chairshot


"that r32 gtr is reviewed on the roads untraveled channel its 700whp***65279;"

:chuckle:

some serious lag on that R32 initial acceleration tho!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Good to see the original gangster kicking ass...


[Cough]'Original Gangster' GT-R[/Cough]


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

PS30-SB said:


> *[Cough]'Original Gangster' GT-R[/Cough]*


As Gangster as the original Skyline GT-R is, It never became the legendary Godzilla till it came fitted with an RB26!

opcorn:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I was actually saying something similar to friends recently the 34gtr doesn't grab me the way a 32 gtr does visually. Those pics of the one you saw it's pretty bland looking overall

But then I seen a 34gtr spruced up to look and move like a Z tune and that really did look badass as it rolled past.

I think it's one of those cars that isn't meant to be sat still.. but it looks incredible in motion.. check out the mines 34 vs supra video on YouTube and you'll see what I mean.. the footage of it hauling thru corners is smutty.

But it's interesting the mindset on them is changing in some circles but don't think for one second it isn't capable! They are monstrously good machines.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> *but don't think for one second it isn't capable! They are monstrously good machines.*












Ain't that the truth!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I was actually saying something similar to friends recently the 34gtr doesn't grab me the way a 32 gtr does visually. Those pics of the one you saw it's pretty bland looking overall
> 
> But then I seen a 34gtr spruced up to look and move like a Z tune and that really did look badass as it rolled past.
> 
> ...


I definitely think that they're good cars, just saying that it's not worth the money in my opinion. Plus the reviews I've heard of the car are what I do not like: Cocoon feeling with a lot of electronic nannies. Not my cup of tea since I like the raw feeling. I'm better off with an R32.

For the money it's going to be going for I'd rather spend it on a used Ferrari, Lamborghini, or even a sexy Aston Martin. It's just the hype really blinded me. Nice cars, but if it was selling 30-50K USD I'd definitely go for it instead of 80-100K USD and up.


----------



## gtrcelik (Nov 3, 2017)

haha 600/700+bhp R32 now that's just cheating!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Chronos said:


> "that r32 gtr is reviewed on the roads untraveled channel its 700whp***65279;"
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> some serious lag on that R32 initial acceleration tho!


Just watched this video.. he stuffs that launch big time at the end hehe. But wow the rest of the stuff is cool. This is a great fun video... no bad vibes just see how it goes.

Gotta say tho regardless of power and wotnot maaaaannn I LOVE that these 32gtr can STILL keep up with the right work.

For a good launch I usually foot to floor and at 5k I get a nice launch.. at 6k it's hilarious. With os giken twin plate you just drop the clutch and it hooks and goes. It's hilarious hehe. I'm prob due a gearbox rebuild soon tho Lol but that'll be fun too. Would love a 6 speed sequential but I do like the standard 5 speed if I'm honest.

And I gotta say I don't care that the noble wasn't as fast it weren't far behind overall and wow it looks so good... aahhhh to be rich lol.

Another interesting thing is the extra power the 35 had and it weren't exactly dropping the 32... is there that much weight difference in them?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> *Another interesting thing is the extra power the 35 had and it weren't exactly dropping the 32... is there that much weight difference in them?*


Here are the stats for you....










The Dennis Gorodji Skyline GT-R Book for the BNR32 weights say :-

1989/90 Model = 1430kgs.
1989/90 NISMO Model = 1400kgs.
1991 Model = 1480kgs.
1991 N1 Model = 1450kgs.
1993 Model = 1480kgs.
1993 V-Spec Model = 1500kgs.
1993 V-Spec N1 Model = 1470kgs.
1993 V-Spec II Model = 1500kgs.










Where as Nissan's Own official bumph over the years says :-










R35 Nissan GT/R weights are....

2008/2016 all Models = 1740kgs.
2017 GT/R Pure - GT/R Recaro - GT/R Prestige Models = 1752kgs.
2017 GT/R Track Edition = 1745kgs. 
2017 GT/R NISMO = 1725kgs.










HTH!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow only a little amount of weight loss with the 17 nismo.. thought It would be a bit more noticeable but I guess it would lose the mechanical grip it has overall then.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> *Wow only a little amount of weight loss with the 17 nismo.. *


There was only 30kgs weight difference between the standard 1989/90 BNR32 and its 1989/90 NISMO version anthonymcgrath!


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Wow only a little amount of weight loss with the 17 nismo.. thought It would be a bit more noticeable but I guess it would lose the mechanical grip it has overall then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I believe the R35 is designed to have ***8220;gravitational downforce***8221; to help with handling!

In terms of don***8217;t meet your hero, I think the R34 is one of the exceptions if you talk about actually getting behind the wheel.

The Countach is an awesome car that is terrible to drive by most accounts whereas the R34 is a great car to drive.

As much as everyone can criticise the insane price rises I don***8217;t think you can hold that against the car itself.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I can't wait to meet my hero


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

FRRACER said:


> Irrelevant shite
> 
> .


No R34 bashing thread is complete without FFracer trotting out the irrelevant crash worthiness picture.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I believe the R35 is designed to have ***8220;gravitational downforce***8221; to help with handling!
> 
> In terms of don***8217;t meet your hero, I think the R34 is one of the exceptions if you talk about actually getting behind the wheel.
> 
> ...


Yeah that makes sense as much as I love the mechanical grip it has with its weight I kinda forgot about it being a main factor lol.

Countach lol I watched Doug on YouTube talk about that recently.. what a bin esp the interior! Looks like kids art and crafts lol. Still v retro cool tho probably the most iconic 80s car ever!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mr.B said:


> I can't wait to meet my hero


That's a R34 worth looking at!:smokin:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

You will not be disappointed


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the photos.

Here's the article I got the photo from:
A GT-R For The Street & Track... By Nismo - Speedhunters

I've read it a million times :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr.B said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> Here's the article I got the photo from:
> A GT-R For The Street & Track... By Nismo - Speedhunters
> ...


Anytime mate, and as for the article , likewise:chuckle:


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

who know's I may own an R34 I may not. I am not making that decision till they are legal for import in the US. Till then I don't care if they are priced at a million dollars. I'll just wait and see when the time comes. Of course I'll end up probably having to pay a premium like to did for my TH1 R32 because I want Lightning Yellow R34.


----------

